# ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor ([email protected])*

Great pics Paul ...!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The top pics are known from recent ECS's site renewal...








The bottom pics are from Golf R32, I guess... Isn't it...???
These must be the stock R32 18" wheels...??? What offset are they and did they require spacers to clear the Stage 5 big brake upgrade...???


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
These must be the stock R32 18" wheels...??? What offset are they and did they require spacers to clear the Stage 5 big brake upgrade...???









Yep 18" stockers had to add 10mm spacer to clear calipers up front.
little grinding work on the rear Stage 1 though to clear the rotor from the carrier, will post pics later, still painting the rear calipers to match the front. Other then that great product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ECS


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (r32brkwi)*

here we go, posted later last night 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1854463


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (r32brkwi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32brkwi* »_
Yep 18" stockers had to add 10mm spacer to clear calipers up front.
little grinding work on the rear Stage 1 though to clear the rotor from the carrier, will post pics later, still painting the rear calipers to match the front. Other then that great product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ECS


Excellent setup r32brkwi ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congratulations, that's an awesome brake kit and pics are really great ...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Waiting for the performance results of the new Stage 5 Porsche kit... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the offset (ET) of your stock 18" R32 wheels? ET = 40mm, 38mm, 35mm, or 32mm ...???







I am asking this, cause my BBS-RC (5x100) 18" wheels with an offset = 32mm adding 10mm spacers will come out of the wheel arches ...







Imagine that with the ECS-Stage 3 Porsche Big Red kit (the one with the massive 993TT caliper) my BBS-RC 18" wheels (ET=32mm) didn't require any spacers and the clearance from the inner of the spokes to the caliper is about 6-7mm ...


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
What is the offset (ET) of your stock 18" R32 wheels? ET = 40mm, 38mm, 35mm, or 32mm ...??? 

It is 38mm but i had to add a 10mm spacer up front to clear
for balancing i added a 15mm spacer in the rear.
Thoas will go away when i have my new wheelies, made to spec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (r32brkwi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r32brkwi* »_
It is 38mm but i had to add a 10mm spacer up front to clear
for balancing i added a 15mm spacer in the rear.
Thoas will go away when i have my new wheelies, made to spec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks r32brkwi... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What sort of clearance do you have now (distance between inner spoke surface and the caliper) ...???


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (ck_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ck_1.8T* »_
Thanks r32brkwi... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








What sort of clearance do you have now (distance between inner spoke surface and the caliper) ...???

closest gap is 3mm between the caliper and spoke


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (r32brkwi)*

Now available in a few popular colors


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Are the $3000 StaSis brakes any better? What makes them worth an extra 1k? Not hating, I actually want to get the ECS kit, just wondering why there is a 1k price difference? Tom?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

welll....if im not mistakin brembo makes the porsche calipers.....so dont think they get any better than that


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*

One thing that makes me wonder is how ECS is able to sell at relatively low prices the Porsche brakes...??? Let's talk about the ECS Stage 3 kit (big reds) which has original Porsche rotors + 4-pot calipers (all original from Porsche 993TT)-with the only thing changing being the rotor hats and adapters fabricated by ECS, which are not the major components in the final price...??? The same kit is sold by European tuners in an almost *double price* ...








Someone told me unofficially that they (ECS) probably refabricate-reservice old calipers and rotors and so they keep prices low...







Can this be true or is it BS (as I think it is)...







!


----------



## AudioVideoBroker (May 21, 2005)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor ([email protected])*

Are they front and rear or front olny?


----------



## ck_1.8T (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: ECS Tuning Big Brake: Stage 5 - 6 Piston Monoblock - 14.1" 2 Piece Rotor (AudioVideoBroker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudioVideoBroker* »_Are they front and rear or front olny?

Just the front ...







For instance, Dahlback is Sweden, Nothelle in Germany, ... etc sell the "Big Red" kit at almost 2800-3200 Euros which is in US $ about 3500-4000 $ ...






















I wonder why is there so much difference in price ...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkato13 (Dec 6, 2004)

Good question about the price but what I really want to know is what are the stopping difference compared to lets say a stock 05 GLI...do you have any numbers or hard data cause that would help sell me on this kit cause I really do want to buy it


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (mkato13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkato13* »_Good question about the price but what I really want to know is what are the stopping difference compared to lets say a stock 05 GLI...do you have any numbers or hard data cause that would help sell me on this kit cause I really do want to buy it

Isn't going to improve stopping distance much, if at all. That's more based on your tires. If you race the car a lot, then they will protect against brake fade better than, say, stock setups. But, upgrade your pads and fluid and you'll get virtually the same result. Personally, I think this setup is all bling.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_If you race the car a lot, then they will protect against brake fade better than, say, stock setups. But, upgrade your pads and fluid and you'll get virtually the same result. Personally, I think this setup is all bling. 

So the Porsche Cayenne only has 6piston brakes to make it look pretty? It couldn't have anything to do with 4500 pound vehicle with 450hp would it?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (osbornsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osbornsm* »_So the Porsche Cayenne only has 6piston brakes to make it look pretty? It couldn't have anything to do with 4500 pound vehicle with 450hp would it?

What does that have to do with your VW? For OUR cars, this setup is complete overkill.


----------

